# Asus RT-AC88u vs ac5300 vs nighthawk x8 vs others..



## superkyle1721

So my router finally but the dust. Odd I know but after resetting the router reinstalling the latest firmware along with hours of troubleshooting the 2.4Ghz band quit working all together while the 5Ghz band works fine.

I'm looking to upgrade the router and honestly I'm not the most well informed buyer but I do learn quickly. I'm considering the routers listed in the title but am not limiting my search to just those. Are there any router buffs that could help guide me to pick the best one for my setup? I want to be able to game on my desktop and stream say a 4K clip on Netflix with active QOS that actually works. I plan to have as many as 14+ devices connected at any time so I do not want to be throttled at any point. The tri bands seem very promising but I'm not 100% sold on needing the third band but maybe I do. Any suggestions from the community?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anoob

NETGEAR R7000 Nighthawk AC1900 Smart WiFi Router and call it a day.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> NETGEAR R7000 Nighthawk AC1900 Smart WiFi Router and call it a day.


Any reason why you say the 1900 over the others?


----------



## anoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Any reason why you say the 1900 over the others?


See review:

http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32890-netgear-r8500-nighthawk-x8-smart-wifi-router-reviewed

Do some digging:
http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32239-ac1900-first-look-netgear-r7000-a-asus-rt-ac68u


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Any reason why you say the 1900 over the others?
> 
> 
> 
> See review:
> 
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32890-netgear-r8500-nighthawk-x8-smart-wifi-router-reviewed
> 
> Do some digging:
> http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wireless/wireless-reviews/32239-ac1900-first-look-netgear-r7000-a-asus-rt-ac68u
Click to expand...

That's just it when you actually do the digging you will find mixed reviews on the routers. In fact the ac88u has some of the highest rated reviews by various professional reviews but not that great reviews through newegg or Amazon. The Asus ac8500 scores constantly higher on all testing done which will last longer when I upgrade to gbs service. The 1900 that you linked has great reviews but for a few extra dollars I can get beam forming and mu-Mimo. I didn't ask the question out of lack of research on my own I asked the question bc I do not see why that would be recommended over the others based on a compilation of the reviews from all different sites not just one.


----------



## aweir

You might be able to get a Linksys WRT1900AC for around $170. I think this is your best best.

I have owned this router and while I found no performance issues, I have a few small pet peeves about it and one LARGE pet peeve. but first the positives.

1) It looks like an enterprise-class router, and a damn good one at that. The LEDs on the faceplate look awesome.
2) It doesn't look like a UFO from outer space
3) It has an attractive user interface which for some reason, you have to type the password to login to every single time. I have found no way to have the browser remember the login password which might be annoying.
4) Good performance: web pages loaded quick with no detectable DNS lookup lag.
5) Can be mounted vertically
6) Has a rocker on/off switch which is good for doing a hard reboot without having to pull the plug.

I have not tried any of the advanced features of it like OpenVPN server or advanced QoS rules but I imagine it would hold up EXTREMELY well.

Small per peeves: This router runs hot, which should not be a big deal if you have adequate air flow above *and underneath* the unit. IMO the unit needs more air space below it than what the height of the feet will allow. The bottom gets very hot. You could broil a steak under this thing.

The power cable from the router attaches into a large power supply which then plugs into a wall. If you let the cord dangle, it will put a a lot of weight on the cord and unit. I found this too be a bit problematic because I had to actually support the power supply itself so it wouldn't pull the router off the table.

Large pet peeve: it took almost a year for Linksys to cooperate with OpenWRT despite Linksys marketing the device as "open source ready" right on the front of the box. Shame on you, Linksys for going with a Marvel chipset instead of Broadcom.

I returned it a week later not for performance issues, but because it didn't suit my needs. It is overwhelming to use it just for one wired PC and a wifi device. It is overkill.

http://www.techhive.com/article/2143623/hardware/linksys-wrt1900ac-wi-fi-router-review-faster-than-anything-we-ve-tested.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M1XEQVI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687542&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00KEK4Q5Q&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1KT15CDDK91G1BBW6RCS

In conclusion, I would highly recommend this router to you if you have the space and the proper air flow. Connecting 14+ devices to it should be no problem at all. With the network map feature, you can visually and easily see each device's name and MAC address and custom name them.

BTW I returned this router and decided to go instead with a TP-LINK WDR4300 N750 because it is the best priced gigabit router that's also compatible with openWRT / DD-WRT and has 2 USB ports.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> You might be able to get a Linksys WRT1900AC for around $170. I think this is your best best.
> 
> I have owned this router and while I found no performance issues, I have a few small pet peeves about it and one LARGE pet peeve. but first the positives.
> 
> 1) It looks like an enterprise-class router, and a damn good one at that. The LEDs on the faceplate look awesome.
> 2) It doesn't look like a UFO from outer space
> 3) It has an attractive user interface which for some reason, you have to type the password to login to every single time. I have found no way to have the browser remember the login password which might be annoying.
> 4) Good performance: web pages loaded quick with no detectable DNS lookup lag.
> 5) Can be mounted vertically
> 6) Has a rocker on/off switch which is good for doing a hard reboot without having to pull the plug.
> 
> I have not tried any of the advanced features of it like OpenVPN server or advanced QoS rules but I imagine it would hold up EXTREMELY well.
> 
> Small per peeves: This router runs hot, which should not be a big deal if you have adequate air flow above *and underneath* the unit. IMO the unit needs more air space below it than what the height of the feet will allow. The bottom gets very hot. You could broil a steak under this thing.
> 
> The power cable from the router attaches into a large power supply which then plugs into a wall. If you let the cord dangle, it will put a a lot of weight on the cord and unit. I found this too be a bit problematic because I had to actually support the power supply itself so it wouldn't pull the router off the table.
> 
> Large pet peeve: it took almost a year for Linksys to cooperate with OpenWRT despite Linksys marketing the device as "open source ready" right on the front of the box. Shame on you, Linksys for going with a Marvel chipset instead of Broadcom.
> 
> I returned it a week later not for performance issues, but because it didn't suit my needs. It is overwhelming to use it just for one wired PC and a wifi device. It is overkill.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00M1XEQVI/ref=pd_lpo_sbs_dp_ss_3?pf_rd_p=1944687542&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe-1&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B00KEK4Q5Q&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=1KT15CDDK91G1BBW6RCS


Thank you for the reply. I have actually added that router to my list of ones I have been researching. Also refurbished or used like New from Amazon seems like I will save big and keep the same warranty from most companies so that is s huge plus. I'm in the process of setting up my NAS server to function as a plex server. I also like to do some heavy gaming from time to time while the wife watched some shows on Netflix. My next project when I finalize the paperwork on a new house is to setup wireless everything (i.e. Lights thermostat, you name it) while I am handy with electronics routers have typically been my achades heel. Outside of reviews it takes my googling a ton and asking a lot of questions before I have it set up to my liking. My worry with getting dual band is that the increased connectivity will hamper the rigs that need the bandwidth. That's mainly the only reason I was interested in tri band. After reading literally a ton of reviews I've limited my choices to the one you linked and two Asus router ac-88u and ac5300. All three support different throughputs and very different prices haha but a router to me is a buy setup and forget for 4-5 years so spending the money upfront to not have future problems is worth it. I just don't know enough about router features to filter out the gimmicks from future mainstream tech.


----------



## aweir

Here is some reading about tri band. Is tri band worth it http://www.howtogeek.com/220509/htg-explains-what-is-a-tri-band-router-and-will-it-make-your-wi-fi-faster/


----------



## superkyle1721

So with the added devices to my network do you think I could reach a level that would allow benifit to having the tri band. In the article you link it seems although most won't need it I will. Using high upload speed through the plex server, gaming, Netflix while having the house components connected not to mention various cell phones laptops, set top boxes etc. it seems that my internet connected devices continue to grow rapidly. My only worry is sticking with a dual band will give me the upgrade itch in a couple years. I would rather just pay now and be done for a long time.

As far as internet speed the new house will be running fiber so it will be a substantial increase in DL and Upload.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aweir

What is your internet speed? Will you be using 802.11ac devices at all? Will the router be in the center of your home?

With that many devices I'm wondering you'd be better off with using a second wireless router as an access point, *wired* to your first one's LAN port into the WAN port of the second one, so that half your devices can connect to the first router, and half to the second, if you can hook a PC up to both to configure a different SSID and password. It's a consideration. If wired, you would not have to set it to wireless repeater mode, but it will act as a wifi extender without the lag or latency issues, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## superkyle1721

I have considered that. The house however is only around 2500 sq ft though so adding a second router shouldn't be necessary. Currently my DL/UL speed is 75/20 but will be 150/150 in a few months.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aweir

150/150?? Wow that's a pretty fast upload. What you need is some pretty good QoS management. I think we can both agree this is the most important aspect of your setup. This video might help you understand the capabilities of Linksys' QoS management. I think Any of the wireless ac routers listed here should work fine, but the the Linksys shows in some reviews to have worse 2.4 GHz range of the bunch.






Another option is to use a spare PC as a router/firewall running pfSense, as this will give you much better QoS control and has traffic shaping plugins, but I have no experience with it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yeah my job requires me to upload some very massive drawings to our database which doing it daily will take its toll. Honestly my biggest worry outside of getting the correct configurations are these new data caps internet companies are starting. I personally hate the idea and hope it fails. If I pay for a speed I should get to use it without worry of having to pay more bc I enjoyed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aweir

There's also a router called the Synology RT1900ac which implements Application layer QoS. And it has a built-in NAS server. Not sure if that helps.

http://www.cnet.com/products/synology-rt1900ac/


----------



## overclockerjames

I just bought the nighthawk x8 r8500 today. I'll let you know how it goes. Replacing Netgear R6250 AC1600. Had about 20 devices on the network last night and the R6250 was dropping some, 2.4ghz band disappeared entirely. Hopefully R8500 can keep up.



Oh, so why the way overpriced r8500 when maybe a $200 router would be enough? Because
1) i hate routers
2) i hate router problems
3) I don't want some @#$% to go wrong with the network 6 months from now and say "@#$%@# @#$#$ [email protected]# I SHOULD HAVE PAID $200 MORE FOR A GOOD ROUTER!!!!"
4) Tablet dies? I have others. Computer dies? Plenty of those. Wireless router dies? @#$% out of luck
5) I don't have time to buy five $150 to $250 routers and test them all.


----------



## aweir

At first I was like "No way! This guy owns envelops"? Then I saw your name on one an I knew for sure. So how is it running? Do you recommend it to the OP? Any issues at all?

*Dynamic QoS prioritizes bandwidth by application and device*


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> At first I was like "No way! This guy owns envelops"? Then I saw your name on one an I knew for sure. So how is it running? Do you recommend it to the OP? Any issues at all?
> 
> *Dynamic QoS prioritizes bandwidth by application and device*


well the Dynamic QoS sucks, it's already removed access from a tablet so I had to turn that off

other than that it's pretty good. My amped wireless extenders seem to have a better range though and they're only $73


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aweir*
> 
> At first I was like "No way! This guy owns envelops"? Then I saw your name on one an I knew for sure. So how is it running? Do you recommend it to the OP? Any issues at all?
> 
> *Dynamic QoS prioritizes bandwidth by application and device*


but the r6250 had a problem on the 2.4ghz band, seemed it was dropping out to nothing for no reason. But this does have a much better 2.4ghz range so it's worth something for that. The 5ghz really isn't much better.

i took photos and screenshots, i'll post them someday


----------



## overclockerjames

nevermind it's going back, keep having connection issues with various devices that worked fine with the old router. If this thing was $150 i might troubleshoot, but for $400 it should be perfect everywhere.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> nevermind it's going back, keep having connection issues with various devices that worked fine with the old router. If this thing was $150 i might troubleshoot, but for $400 it should be perfect everywhere.


Hey guys sorry for the delay I have been focusing on my memory OC. Tightening up all the timings can be WORK!! Sorry the router has given you issues. I can safely mark that off the list! So what's up next for you to try? Would love to find out what you end up with. Personally I am leaning toward the ac5300 and waiting for some kind of deal on it bringing it at or below $300. It just has great reviews and does everything I think I will need. Plus if need be I can then use the ac88u as a bridge of need be later.


----------



## superkyle1721

Just bought the ac5300 from Amazon for $300 hopefully it does the job of not they have a great return policy lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> nevermind it's going back, keep having connection issues with various devices that worked fine with the old router. If this thing was $150 i might troubleshoot, but for $400 it should be perfect everywhere.


Ok hasn't gone back, but I'm picking up a amped wireless TITAN-AP wap and ASUS RT-AC3200 to compare.

Also found out that while the amped wireless extenders I have seem to offer signal strength at long ranges equal to the nighthawk x8 the actual transfer speeds at those ranges are not as fast according to speedtest. In areas where the x8 would get 40mbps the amped wireless tap-ex2 would get 10mbps

oh, and testing routers SUCKS







there's just so many variables.

Which has a better signal at various ranges?

Which has faster speeds at those ranges?

How many devices can connect at once?

How well does it prioritize those devices?

Oops I bumped the antenna, have to test the ranges and speeds again because maybe that made a difference and might have 5 db better signal now over the other router at 100 feet.

which really sucks because EVERYTHING in the house depends on PERFECT WIFI at all times.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anoob*
> 
> NETGEAR R7000 Nighthawk AC1900 Smart WiFi Router and call it a day.


This guy gets it!


----------



## burksdb

man im so glad i moved to using a separate router and ap years ago... dont have to deal with any of this stuff


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> man im so glad i moved to using a separate router and ap years ago... dont have to deal with any of this stuff


what router and ap do you use?


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by anoob View Post
> 
> NETGEAR R7000 Nighthawk AC1900 Smart WiFi Router and call it a day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> This guy gets it!


fine, i'll buy one of those too


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> what router and ap do you use?


i was running a vm using Sophos Utm for all my router needs and had a couple HP business ap's.

I recently moved to a Ubiquiti Edgerouter Lite with my 1000/50 connection and the Ubiquiti AC Lite Ap. Been working great for a few months now.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> i was running a vm using Sophos Utm for all my router needs and had a couple HP business ap's.
> 
> I recently moved to a Ubiquiti Edgerouter Lite with my 1000/50 connection and the Ubiquiti AC Lite Ap. Been working great for a few months now.


Which one of those are wireless?


----------



## burksdb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Which one of those are wireless?


The Uap Ac Lite

https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ap-ac-lite/

http://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Networks-Enterprise-System-UAP-AC-LITE-US/dp/B015PR20GY/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1462548220&sr=1-1&keywords=uap+ac+lite

and the long range one that i have

http://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-UniFi-UAP-AC-LR-Single-Version/dp/B01609AF22/ref=sr_1_10?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1462548220&sr=1-10&keywords=uap+ac+lite


----------



## superkyle1721

Router will arrive Tuesday for those interested I will post my review and comments/ concerns.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Got the router hooked up yesterday and have been playing around with it. So far I have to say I'm very impressed. Uploaded the latest Merlin firmware and ran all devices I own simultaneous to strain the router and after doing so for around 3 hours it held beautifully. Still a lot to play with but ultimately I am happy with the purchase

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## decompiled

Merlin's FW is great. You can test your throughput with a program called iperf3. Versions available for win/linux/mac/android and it will show you memory to memory throughput between devices on your network.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Merlin's FW is great. You can test your throughput with a program called iperf3. Versions available for win/linux/mac/android and it will show you memory to memory throughput between devices on your network.


Nice thanks. I'm still learning how to set the router up correctly to do exactly what I want. Since there isn't an official thread for the ac88u or the ac5300 but the GUI is fairly similar if not identical in considering creating on with links to testing material and firmware links like what you listed.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *burksdb*
> 
> The Uap Ac Lite
> 
> https://www.ubnt.com/unifi/unifi-ap-ac-lite/
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-Networks-Enterprise-System-UAP-AC-LITE-US/dp/B015PR20GY/ref=sr_1_1?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1462548220&sr=1-1&keywords=uap+ac+lite
> 
> and the long range one that i have
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ubiquiti-UniFi-UAP-AC-LR-Single-Version/dp/B01609AF22/ref=sr_1_10?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1462548220&sr=1-10&keywords=uap+ac+lite


omg that's cheap! Are those Ubiquiti wired connections? Meaning are you running ethernet to them? Or are they repeaters? If they're not repeaters, can they work as repeaters or as a mesh network?

EDIT: nevermind, just looked up with access point, repeater and extender means. Access point and repeater are the essentially the same except a access point is wired and a repeater works wirelessly. Extenders have create a new network name which is not what I'm looking for. So if those are access points, they're all connected by ethernet wires to the routers. I'm not ready to run ethernet yet.


----------



## overclockerjames

$1,000+ in routers

























NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) in the cabinet running = $400
ASUS RT-AC3200 Tri-Band Wireless Gigabit Router = $250
NETGEAR Nighthawk X4 AC2350 Smart Wi-Fi Router (R7500) = $200
Amped Wireless TITAN-AP, High Power AC1900 Wi-Fi Access Point (APA1900) = $200

one of these HAVE to work









EDIT: X8 still going back. The 2.4ghz band is amazing for long range, but the two 5ghz bands are spotty. When it works it's great, but it keeps dropping devices to the point most of the devices in the house now prefer the 2.4ghz band. I didn't buy the x8 to ONLY use the much slower 2.4ghz band. Also had trouble with some devices not being able to see devices on other 5ghz band. For example, a media center connected to the first 5ghz band and none of the rokus on the second 5ghz band could see it anymore. Had to drop the media center down to the single 2.4ghz band before they'd see it.

So it's being returned while I test out the other routers and one access point.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> $1,000+ in routers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) in the cabinet running = $400
> ASUS RT-AC3200 Tri-Band Wireless Gigabit Router = $250
> NETGEAR Nighthawk X4 AC2350 Smart Wi-Fi Router (R7500) = $200
> Amped Wireless TITAN-AP, High Power AC1900 Wi-Fi Access Point (APA1900) = $200
> 
> one of these HAVE to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: X8 still going back. The 2.4ghz band is amazing for long range, but the two 5ghz bands are spotty. When it works it's great, but it keeps dropping devices to the point most of the devices in the house now prefer the 2.4ghz band. I didn't buy the x8 to ONLY use the much slower 2.4ghz band. Also had trouble with some devices not being able to see devices on other 5ghz band. For example, a media center connected to the first 5ghz band and none of the rokus on the second 5ghz band could see it anymore. Had to drop the media center down to the single 2.4ghz band before they'd see it.
> 
> So it's being returned while I test out the other routers and one access point.


Return them and buy the ac5300. Honestly have not had a single issue or dropped connection so far. Have yet to have to reset the router or even do any hardcore setup. Range is excellent and this weekend when I have time I will be testing the through put numbers.


----------



## decompiled

Keep the R7000 and throw XVortex port of RMerlin on it. Save your dollars and return the rest =)


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> Keep the R7000 and throw XVortex port of RMerlin on it. Save your dollars and return the rest =)


So far....
1) NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) === by far the fastest with the best range. However devices keep jumping off the 5ghz and going to 2.4, but I think that's because the 2.4ghz signal is SO AMAZINGLY STRONG that every device just sees how strong it is and switch automatically. But that's annoying. Also had a strange problem with things on 5ghz not seeing devices on 2.4ghz. Not sure why, they should see each other, right? The 5ghz was set to automatically put devices on whichever 5ghz band was stronger and I thought that might be causing the problem so I split them up yesterday and I'll see if that helps things.

2) NETGEAR Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band Wi-Fi Gigabit Router (R7000) ==== I thought I was buying the x4 R7500 but it's not, just the regular nighthawk R7000. Still it's extremely good for the price. Is the x8 twice as good because the price is twice as much? No. But I'm trying to get the best, so I'll stick with the x8, but if I was trying to save money, the R7000 would be a excellent second place.

3) ASUS RT-AC3200 Tri-Band Wireless Gigabit Router ===== BAD. Very bad. Honestly, those reviews that say it's amazing have got to be fake. Sitting in the same spot the Nighthawk was it was getting 1/10th the transfer speed. I don't know what's wrong with it, maybe I got a bad one

Amped Wireless TITAN-AP, High Power AC1900 Wi-Fi Access Point (APA1900) ==== haven't tested yet, and after reading amazon reviews talking about some "DHCP response poisoning bug" I don't think I'll bother. It's a access point anyway meaning it needs a router to plug into so it can't work on it's own. It's going back.

So I guess the $400 NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 R8500 is the winner









HONORABLE MENTION: I wish I would have tried a netgear x4s and x6 because those might be pretty close, but considering the x8 is suppose to be the upgrade to those two I'm fairly certain the x8 would have still ultimately won.


----------



## Jon55

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> So far....
> 1) NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 - AC5300 Tri-Band Quad-Stream Wi-Fi Router (R8500) === by far the fastest with the best range. However devices keep jumping off the 5ghz and going to 2.4, but I think that's because the 2.4ghz signal is SO AMAZINGLY STRONG that every device just sees how strong it is and switch automatically. But that's annoying. Also had a strange problem with things on 5ghz not seeing devices on 2.4ghz. Not sure why, they should see each other, right? The 5ghz was set to automatically put devices on whichever 5ghz band was stronger and I thought that might be causing the problem so I split them up yesterday and I'll see if that helps things.
> 
> 2) NETGEAR Nighthawk AC1900 Dual Band Wi-Fi Gigabit Router (R7000) ==== I thought I was buying the x4 R7500 but it's not, just the regular nighthawk R7000. Still it's extremely good for the price. Is the x8 twice as good because the price is twice as much? No. But I'm trying to get the best, so I'll stick with the x8, but if I was trying to save money, the R7000 would be a excellent second place.
> 
> 3) ASUS RT-AC3200 Tri-Band Wireless Gigabit Router ===== BAD. Very bad. Honestly, those reviews that say it's amazing have got to be fake. Sitting in the same spot the Nighthawk was it was getting 1/10th the transfer speed. I don't know what's wrong with it, maybe I got a bad one
> 
> Amped Wireless TITAN-AP, High Power AC1900 Wi-Fi Access Point (APA1900) ==== haven't tested yet, and after reading amazon reviews talking about some "DHCP response poisoning bug" I don't think I'll bother. It's a access point anyway meaning it needs a router to plug into so it can't work on it's own. It's going back.
> 
> So I guess the $400 NETGEAR Nighthawk X8 R8500 is the winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HONORABLE MENTION: I wish I would have tried a netgear x4s and x6 because those might be pretty close, but considering the x8 is suppose to be the upgrade to those two I'm fairly certain the x8 would have still ultimately won.


I'm currently looking to buy one of these routers! My trusty AC68U finally kicked the bucket, so while I'm familiar with ASUS, I really just want something awesome. Are you still happiest with the X8? Any other updates on the others?

Also, any recommendations on alternative Netgear firmware? I LOVES Merlin's on ASUS.


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jon55*
> 
> I'm currently looking to buy one of these routers! My trusty AC68U finally kicked the bucket, so while I'm familiar with ASUS, I really just want something awesome. Are you still happiest with the X8? Any other updates on the others?
> 
> Also, any recommendations on alternative Netgear firmware? I LOVES Merlin's on ASUS.


Yes, I'm still very happy with the x8. I haven't tried any alternative firmwares

Although now the Netgear Orbi is out which creates a mesh network. I would probably try that. It was not available when I bought the x8
https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Everywhere-Tri-Band-Replaces-Extenders/dp/B01K4CZOBS

Unlike a regular mesh network, this Orbi claims to have a dedicated tri-band just to communicate between the two Orbi devices. And if that's not enough, netgear sells a three pack unit that claims to cover 6,000 sq ft for $650 but it sounds like most people are very happy with just two.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerjames*
> 
> Yes, I'm still very happy with the x8. I haven't tried any alternative firmwares
> 
> Although now the Netgear Orbi is out which creates a mesh network. I would probably try that. It was not available when I bought the x8
> https://www.amazon.com/NETGEAR-Everywhere-Tri-Band-Replaces-Extenders/dp/B01K4CZOBS
> 
> Unlike a regular mesh network, this Orbi claims to have a dedicated tri-band just to communicate between the two Orbi devices. And if that's not enough, netgear sells a three pack unit that claims to cover 6,000 sq ft for $650 but it sounds like most people are very happy with just two.


I cant run Cat 6 since I am currently in a large apartment. I can attest the Orbi is pretty impressive when it comes to wifi range and speed. I wouldn't use it as a router though, but if you need APs and cant run CAT 6 to them, then there is nothing else out there that can touch them period end of story.

The actual router seems pretty bare bones though (albeit it has more options than the other mesh systems), and honestly I never tried it since I went from an ERL to a hEXr3 to a USG-PRO-4 for routing duties and am using the Orbis strictly as APs.

As far as range goes, not sure what is in our walls, but when I ran the ASUS black knight router before I got the Orbis, I was lucky to have intermittent connection upstairs, with more often then not nothing. Now there isn't a single place in our apartment that doesn't get 300 Mbps. Wired my connection tops out at 350Mbps, so yeah the APs works well.

We are getting gigabit fiber installed on the 6th so It will be interesting to see what kind of throughput those 867 Mbps channels actually get.

TL;DR yeah the orbis rock if you cant run cable for legit APs, nothing else is in the same league atm.


----------

